# stolen chickens & coop



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

in the early hours of monday morning some low life jumped my 6ft fence and stole my 3 pekin bantam hens & their coop, sunday night at 10pm i changed their water & topped up their food like i usually do then shut them in for the night, i went to bed at 10.15-10.30 as i had a huge headache and bad back, monday morning i left the dogs out when i got up at 8.30 done the dogs brekkie then went to let the chickens out and do the feeding cleaning etc, i discovered the coop & hens gone, the door to the box trailer open and the petrol strimmer and power washer gone they also stole a wheelbarrow which was found monday afternoon in a hedge on the main road

here are the hens


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

what a scumbag  hope you manage to be reunited with them. xxx


----------



## margarethayes (Feb 20, 2012)

Just prayers for your safe return and reunion


----------

